# VapeClub new juice



## jtgrey (25/10/14)

Guys just a heads up . Yesterday I bought a bottle of Black berry juice from @JakesSA . 

What an amazing flavour ! 
if you like fruity flavours you will not be disappointed with this .

Think it is going to be my all day vape for a long time .


----------



## Dr Phil (25/10/14)

Is it from lakker vape


----------



## JakesSA (25/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> Guys just a heads up . Yesterday I bought a bottle of Black berry juice from @JakesSA .
> 
> What an amazing flavour !
> if you like fruity flavours you will not be disappointed with this .
> ...



That would be Sky Blue's black cherry .. makes me crave ice cream!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/10/14)

I must agree @jtgrey, 

Black Cherry is a winner for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/10/14)

I am off the Black Cherry a bit, and onto Peaches & Cream. Just love it

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------

